# Halilovic è del Barcellona



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Febbraio 2014)

Come riporta il quotidiano *Sport*, è stato trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria sulla base di 10M più bonus. Probabilmente il primo anno giocherà nella squadra B.

Il giocatore intanto conferma tutto su *instagram*.


----------



## Butcher (28 Febbraio 2014)

E come vuoi competere con questi prezzi?! Un 17enne pagato 10 milioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E come vuoi competere con questi prezzi?! Un 17enne pagato 10 milioni.



ha piu senso questo investimento che quello fatto per matri


----------



## mandraghe (28 Febbraio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E come vuoi competere con questi prezzi?! Un 17enne pagato 10 milioni.




Ehm, noi pagammo il 17enne Pato più di venti milioni


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ehm, noi pagammo il 17enne Pato più di venti milioni



ma da noi pato e arrivato per fare il titolare... questo va a giocare in SERIE B !


----------



## mandraghe (28 Febbraio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma da noi pato e arrivato per fare il titolare... questo va a giocare in SERIE B !



Beh se in un giocatore ci credi tanto non importa quanto lo paghi, comunque per il Barça 10 mln son noccioline, mentre noi fatichiamo a trovare i 14 mln per riscattare Taarabt e Rami


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh se in un giocatore ci credi tanto non importa quanto lo paghi, comunque per il Barça 10 mln son noccioline, mentre noi fatichiamo a trovare i 14 mln per riscattare Taarabt e Rami



io sono di un parere opposto... quello che conta e il prezzo del giocatore in confronto a quello che puo fare subito o diventare in prospettiva.
anche allegri e galliani credevano tanto in matri  

allora possiamo dire che tutti i prezzi sono buoni... non importa se carroll e una pipa clamorosa che hanno pagato un botto...


----------



## Butcher (28 Febbraio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma da noi pato e arrivato per fare il titolare... questo va a giocare in SERIE B !



.


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2014)

Barcellona
Real
Psg
City
B.Monaco
Chelsea

comandano loro ormai..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Barcellona
> Real
> Psg
> City
> ...


Squadre ricche, un caso?


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2014)

Talento cristallino, che colpo. 

Il Barca come altri top club europei si può permettere di spendere 10 mln di euro per uno che andrà a giocare nelle riserve. Il Chelsea spende 14 mln per Zouma che rimane altri sei mesi nel club di appartenenza. Devo continuare? 

Noi non abbiamo manco soldi per prendere titolari!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Talento cristallino, che colpo.
> 
> Il Barca come altri top club europei si può permettere di spendere 10 mln di euro per uno che andrà a giocare nelle riserve. Il Chelsea spende 14 mln per Zouma che rimane altri sei mesi nel club di appartenenza. Devo continuare?
> 
> Noi non abbiamo manco soldi per prendere titolari!


10 milioni sono il nostro budget di tre anni per la prima squadra.


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2014)

Potenzialmente un fenomeno. Grandissimo colpo


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2014)

Ormai anche un 17enne è troppo "vecchio" per poter competere,dobbiamo prenderli quando sono ancora nell'utero materno


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ormai anche un 17enne è troppo "vecchio" per poter competere,dobbiamo prenderli quando sono ancora nell'utero materno



Poi da "La madre di Xavi non ha voluto che venisse da noi" si passerà a "Abbiamo chiesto ai genitori di Halilovic di concepirlo a Milano ma non hanno voluto"


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2014)

Credo che sarà costretto a giocare con i polsini 









Ovviamente la foto è stata prontamente eliminata 



iceman. ha scritto:


> Poi da "La madre di Xavi non ha voluto che venisse da noi" si passerà a "Abbiamo chiesto ai genitori di Halilovic di concepirlo a Milano ma non hanno voluto"


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Febbraio 2014)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## mandraghe (28 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Credo che sarà costretto a giocare con i polsini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarà subito amato


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Credo che sarà costretto a giocare con i polsini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 apposto  comunque non credo che sia suo il polso o comunque non è una cosa per "sempre", due orette fa ha postato una nuova immagine ma sui polsi non c'è nessuna scritta.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Febbraio 2014)

questo diventerà un fenomeno, è inutile pure disquisirne.
un trio con messi e neymar farebbe impallidire pure quello del bayern in holly & benji (scheinder-levin-shunko sho).


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2014)

anche questo lo abbiamo seguito da lungo tempo


----------



## Frikez (1 Marzo 2014)

Il centrocampo della Croazia al prossimo Europeo sarà molto intrigante 

Halilovic Modric Kovacic


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo della Croazia al prossimo Europeo sarà molto intrigante
> 
> Halilovic Modric Kovacic


Halilovic mezzala?


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo della Croazia al prossimo Europeo sarà molto intrigante
> 
> Halilovic Modric Kovacic



Prima devono battere l'Italia nel girone


----------



## Frikez (1 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Halilovic mezzala?



Manco l'avessi messo terzino


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Manco l'avessi messo terzino



Un errore e' un errore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Marzo 2014)

Il Barcellona lo ha pagato 2,2M di euro più bonus a salire in base agli obiettivi (Di Marzio).


----------



## Van The Man (27 Marzo 2014)

E' giovanissimo, vedremo la sua integrazione nell'universo-Barça, che rimane molto particolare. Il prossimo anno, saggiamente, lo faranno giocare nel Barcellona B


----------



## Dexter (27 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona lo ha pagato 2,2M di euro più bonus a salire in base agli obiettivi (Di Marzio).


Un grande investimento che non potevamo permetterci


----------



## _ET_ (27 Marzo 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Un grande investimento che non potevamo permetterci



un funambolo destinato ad una grande carriera...ogni bonus sarà di 5 milioni altrimenti non si spiegherebbe.non solo il milan era sulle sue tracce...tanti top lo seguivano e non a caso lo ha preso chi fà della cantera un marchio di fabbrica da sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo della Croazia al prossimo Europeo sarà molto intrigante
> 
> Halilovic Modric Kovacic


........Rakitic Modric
Halilovic Kovacic Perisic 
..........Mandzukic


----------



## Aragorn (27 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ........Rakitic Modric
> Halilovic Kovacic Perisic
> ..........Mandzukic



Anche il resto della formazione finisce in "ic" ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona lo ha pagato 2,2M di euro più bonus a salire in base agli obiettivi (Di Marzio).



Non ci credo dai...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ci credo dai...



è uscito pure il comunicato sul sito ufficiale del Barcellona... e riportano la stessa cifra.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è uscito pure il comunicato sul sito ufficiale del Barcellona... e riportano la stessa cifra.



se fanno come con neymar sono specializzati a taroccare le cifre.  

cmq giusto per fare un paragone: noi abbiamo pagato salamon 3.5 mln.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è uscito pure il comunicato sul sito ufficiale del Barcellona... e riportano la stessa cifra.



Pazzesco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.



in effetti sembra molto strano, quindi o ci sono soldi sotto banco, oppure il giocatore (in scadenza a giugno) ha ricevuto una offerta di contratto clamorosa.


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2014)

2 mln di base perchè va a giocare con le riserve, sono certo che i bonus alzeranno di certo la cifra di parecchio alla lunga.

Questo non giustifica chiaramente non provar a prendere talenti di questo calibro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Anche il resto della formazione finisce in "ic" ?


No no, ci sono Lovren, Corlunka, Srna...


----------



## Sherlocked (27 Marzo 2014)

2,5 mln. Poi si dice che i giovani costano troppo. Essì.


----------

